

Toodledo/rackspace outage, customer reaction - frossie
http://www.toodledo.com/forums/1/2182/0/and-were-back-from-a-very-prolonged-outage.html

======
frossie
(I submitted this story, I am a happy toodledo pro user but have zero other
connection with the company)

Summary: due to a combination of a rackspace oopsie and some sub-optimal data
engineering, the online task management service at toodledo.com was off air
for 16 (!!) hours. The story is the thread in their customer forum relating to
the event.

Aside from the technical explanation, the thing that makes this story
interesting is how their users (a significant portion of which can barely
function without the site, being twitchy GTDers) reacted to all this. The
predominant feeling in the forum responses is "Hey, these things happen, never
mind".

In my experience, the toodledo folks could give lectures on customer-company
interaction - their handling of their user forums has always been impeccable
in the year I have used them. I think this goes to show that if you treat your
users right, they will really cut you some slack when the Bad Stuff happens.

A lesson some other services I use could usefully learn...

